# Kann vBulletin 3.0.7 nicht auf meinem WebSpace installieren



## Golem87 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem.
Ich kann vBulletin 3.0.7 nicht auf meinem Webspace installieren.
Ich habe das Forum entpackt. Habe im Ordner upload\includes die Datei config.php.new in config.php umbenannt.
Dann habe ich die Datei im editor geöffnet und meine Daten an die entprechenden Stellen eingegeben.
Als Database Name habe ich Golem87(mein Benutzername auf dem Webspace) gesetzt. Als Username und Password mein Benutzername und Passwort des Webspaces.
Database Servername ist localhost. Da die Datenbanken ja alle mit in dem Ordner liegen sollen.
So alles auf den Webspace gespielt. install.php aufgerufen.
Geht bis Step 3
danach kommt diese Meldung.



> Attempting to attach to database
> 
> Connect failed: unexpected error from the database.
> 
> ...



Was kann ich da machen um das Problem zu lösen?
Webspace ist von FunPic.de

MfG Golem87


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juli 2005)

gaaanz ruhig - nur weil 2 Stunden keine Antwort erfolgt, ist ein Hochpushen nicht nötig - dadurch gehts auch nicht schneller.

Hast du nach der Fehler-Nummer bereits gegooglelt bzw. den funpic-Support angeschrieben?


----------



## Golem87 (14. Juli 2005)

Hab gegoogelt. Nix brauchbares gefunden.
Bei funpic hab ich deswegen noch nich angefragt.


----------

